
Spartan HUD – Next Generation Augmented Reality Helmet - SpartanHUD
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/realjds/spartan-hud-next-generation-augmented-reality-helmet?ref=user_menu
======
SpartanHUD
Hey everyone, happy to answer any questions, I'll keep an eye on the thread.
Cheers!

